# frozen milk for yogurt



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

can you use milk that has been frozen for making yogurt?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

From January until the does freshen in March all we have is frozen milk. I simply don't have a problem using it exactly like I use fresh milk. Soap, lotion, cheese, yogurt, keifer etc...V


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't know that!!!


----------

